# SonicWall content filtering



## JamshedR (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi folks!
For some reason clients can't access wikipedia. :banghead:
On chrome browser displays error message: ERR_CONNECTION_RESET
On IE: This page can’t be displayed

Using SonicWall firewall system.
On browser doesn't even show the standard blocked page message.

Please advice.


----------

